# What's worse? Ultra-Progressive or Islam?



## Medicated (Dec 1, 2017)

I've been having this question knock around in my head for a while.  Following the news coming out of Sweden and such.

And so I wanted to ask you all a question.

If you had to choose between a Ultra-Progressive society, like say Sweden in two more years probably.  Versus an Islamic Society like say Iran or someplace similar.  

Which would you choose to live in?


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultra-Progressive.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2017)

Medicated said:


> If you had to choose between a Ultra-Progressive society, like say Sweden in two more years probably.  Versus an Islamic Society like say Iran or someplace similar.
> 
> Which would you choose to live in?



If you have the first, you'll get the second.

But if you have the second, you live in a medieval shithole with no technology and nothing to do but fuck goats.


----------



## Medicated (Dec 1, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> If you have the first, you'll get the second.
> 
> But if you have the second, you live in a medieval shithole with no technology and nothing to do but fuck goats.



So we're screwed...


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> But if you have the second, you live in a medieval shithole with no technology and nothing to do but fuck goats.


Kuwait says hi 
(I know this is facetious BTW)


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Dec 1, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Kuwait says hi
> (I know this is facetious BTW)


How many goats do you own? This is an incredibly important question.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

Organic Fapcup said:


> How many goats do you own? This is an incredibly important question.


None TBH.
I always get astonished when people associate Arabs with having (and fucking) goats, they’re found everywhere aren’t they?
You’re more likely to find camels here


----------



## Paralethal (Dec 1, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> None TBH.
> I always get astonished when people associate Arabs with having (and fucking) goats, they’re found everywhere aren’t they?
> You’re more likely to find camels here



I want a babby goat.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 1, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> I want a babby goat.


I’ll have to take you to Wafra Farms sometime


----------



## Never Go Full Greer (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultra-progressive...at least they don't ban alcohol, so you can drink yourself into a stupor, making life marginally less intolerable.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 1, 2017)

Never Go Full Greer said:


> Ultra-progressive...at least they don't ban alcohol, so you can drink yourself into a stupor, making life marginally less intolerable.



Until they ban alcohol and close bars, because those offend the eyes of the refugees...Even though nobody is forcing _them _to drink.


----------



## Bum Driller (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultra-progressives, for goat fucking is option with them. Not mandatory.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Dec 1, 2017)

It's hard to imagine a completely progressive society. Sweden comes close but they retain aspects of traditional democracy. There's a bit of paperwork limiting refugees, there's no draconian system to punish non-progressive speech (like Canada is creating), and so on.

I tend to think any "ultra progressive" society would be completely over-run by radical Islam immigrants, which is what we see happening in Sweden.

But... progressives let Islamists get away with shit because they're an aggrieved minority. So if they WERE the majority, would the non-progressive conduct of some Islamic refugees (rape, harassment, etc.) get persecuted as much as the bad sexual behavior of wypipo in America?

I'm guessing no. Progressivism in its modern form is really just a form of revenge against male wypipo and once it achieves that goal it has nothing else to live for, and would be destroyed.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 1, 2017)

Neither. Come Armageddon, come nuclear war.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 1, 2017)

1864897514651 said:


> Two sides of the same ideological coin. It does not matter to me whichever would exist; although, neither should. I suppose the worse of the two would be the one that ratifies caedephilia. I had to create a word for what I mean because necrophilia is insufficient. Necrophilia is already legal in several states, such as Vermont and Kansas. If necrophilia is sexual arousal by corpses, then caedephilia, by contrast, is sexual arousal by murder.
> 
> I have no idea which ideology will allow caedephilia first, and I do not care enough to ponder it.


I believe you’re talking about real-life guro, unless I misunderstood what “caedephilia” means.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 2, 2017)

1864897514651 said:


> From cursory research, 'guro' seems to have a brutal, gory element to its paraphilia. Caedephilia does not require this. The focus of caedephilia will be on ending the bodily existence of a human being before, during, or after a sex act. In most cases, I can predict that this will be done with a gun, so it may perhaps be gory, but the sexual arousal of caedephilia does not come from the gore. Caedephilia derives sexual arousal from the act of murder itself. So, simply overdosing a victim on fentanyl or some other chemical substance repurposed for homocide would also suffice.


I think the term “erotophonophilia*” *might be the one you’re looking for.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 2, 2017)

Islam is worse.


----------



## Positron (Dec 2, 2017)

Bum Driller said:


> Ultra-progressives, for goat fucking is option with them. Not mandatory.


Fucking goats is not even an option when they force another gender upon you.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 2, 2017)

So when do I start throwing people off of rooftops?


----------



## flock of doves (Dec 15, 2017)

ultra-progressive. better that than having to be thrown off roofs.


----------



## Audit (Dec 20, 2017)

Only one of them tells me that God demands that I throw the gays off of tall buildings. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm not averse to doing away with the tumblr gays.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 20, 2017)

Islam, because (in some forms) it works in some places for some people (sand-niggers in sandnigger countries), whereas ultra-progressivism will never work anywhere, ever. Consider this; Muslims made the Ottoman empire, while ultra-progressives made Chris-chan cut his taint open. Which is better, I ask you?


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have yet to see an "ultra-progressive" truck of peace.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> I have yet to see an "ultra-progressive" truck of peace.



They always show up to defend them afterwards though.  Think of them as the tiny little monsters that show up to buff or heal the big monsters.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Dec 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> They always show up to defend them afterwards though.  Think of them as the tiny little monsters that show up to buff or heal the big monsters.


Now I have the image in my head of a truck of peace where after running people over, a bunch of progressives jump out from the back to tell everyone that they better not jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Multiracial Embryo (Dec 21, 2017)

Doesn't really matter...

Islamofacism: they force you to convert to their religion and ban more or less anything that's fun. If you're lucky they don't cut your throat. 

Ultra-progressive: They also ban anything that makes fun, afterwards they let in millions of Muslims who will kill the lefties and enforce their Islamofacism: same scenario like above.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Dec 27, 2017)

I was going to say an ultra-progressive society, but then I realized that would essentially be the totalitarian terror state from Harrison Bergeron so I'm not sure either is better.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 27, 2017)

Any actually progressive society would base its principles on equality between individuals, without distinguishing against immutable characteristics.

So Islam would pretty much be outlawed immediately for its hateful, idiotic policies.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Dec 28, 2017)

Could we just exterminatis either society and just make sure ultra speds from either spectrum are never in any position of power beyond the post office?


----------



## DarkTriad (Jan 8, 2018)

This is even a question to be asked? Of course ultraprogressivism is worse than islam


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 8, 2018)

I mostly judge this based on what the most immediate threat is.

I can kill a muslim and sleep well at night. I can't do the same for the mentally ill and deliberately retarded marxist youth. Killing one of them would be like drowning a burlap sack full of kittens. I don't want to roadtrip to every zoo and kill all of the animals that could do potential harm to me. Muslims at least have an awareness of things, and a clear-cut malicious intent. Ultraprogressives are just sheltered "liberal" faggots who disagree with core liberal principles, like the right to property, self-defense, and speech/expression. If they weren't damaged people, then hell yeah, open season on them.
At their very worst, SJWs are a societal cancer, and at their best, an absolute nuisance.

Muslims are just all-around terrible people, or enablers of terrible people, making they, themselves, terrible people.

I'll change my mind if Antifa decide to wake the fuck up and actually become a threat, but until then, remove Kebab, then remove Commie Tranny LARPers, in that order.


Oh, that, and I'd much rather go after their (((handlers)))


----------



## Vex Overmind (Jan 14, 2018)

Islam or at least those fundamentalist. It's almost like trying to compare your average Christian with a KKK member. 

If Christianity were in the same position as ISIS. The same shit would have been happening today. Just instead of Muhammad it's Jesus.


----------



## RichardMongler (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel like Skelter from V:tMB talking about the Kuei-Jin and the Camarilla. "They're all invaders. The Muslims? They're less likely to deal with you. They think they're the superior beings or whatever. But the Progressives? They'll just lie and stab you in the back. Which is worse? Does it really matter?"

The political climate is much more complicated than terse comments from a character in a videogame about vampires suggest, but they succinctly state that both are capable of making an open, free world less possible.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 15, 2018)

Islam, like any extreme faith, I can't abide by.

Extreme/Marxist leftism is more of a phase of a failed system that is doomed to die once its season passes.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 22, 2018)

They're both equally shitty, I'm not sure why this is a question


----------



## John Titor (Jan 25, 2018)

Islamic countries still have death penalties right? What are Ultra-progressives going to do? Put me on a time out and make me think about the misgenderings I did?


----------



## Ilovecum (Jan 26, 2018)

I say both!


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 2, 2018)

What if it's hippie Islam, i.e. Sufism.


----------



## Slime Tube (Feb 7, 2018)

The choice is between Saudi Arabia or China during the bloodbath that was cultural revolution? Glad I've read the Qu'ran now.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 8, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Islamic countries still have death penalties right? What are Ultra-progressives going to do? Put me on a time out and make me think about the misgenderings I did?



They'll probably embrace the death penalty for the problematic people they hate. Extremists can be pragmatic when it comes to their enemies.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 8, 2018)

Ultra-progressives are far worse than Islam and fascism combined. At least neo-Nazis and assorted fascist types are assholes to your face, and decidedly evil. Those who tyrannize others "for their own good" tend to be far more zealous about their leftist crusader bullshit and eventually go on to believe that the ends justify any means. That and the most ruthless people will end up in charge, it's only a matter of right place and time with that.

At least in a medieval Islamic shithole, I can fuck all the goats I want, at least until a US Predator drone mistakes me for a "terrorist" and decides to ventilate me before I achieve coitus with said fucked goat.

But at least I was mercilessly slaughtered in the name of Freedom (tm)

Hooray!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 10, 2018)

I grew up around a lot of Muslims and know a lot of them, and they're definitely better than Communists.


----------



## gumboman (Feb 13, 2018)

both have different conclusions. 

1- ultra progressive society will have extremely low birth rate in end & will be conquered & assimilated by invaders.

2- Islamic society will be immune to memeplexes but will just be a cohort of orderly savages who will be trapped in feedback loop of cannibalisation & stability due to low iq in masses


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 16, 2018)

i think islam is worse because an ultra progressive society would probably remove all cops meaning they can't enforce shit
meanwhile islam would have people raid you and force you to be islamic or else get thrown off a roof or something. not to mention the trucks and IEDs of peace that come flying by because you don't worship their sect of islam


----------



## Real_Liberian (Feb 17, 2018)

At least Islam is capable of sustaining a civilization. Progressivism, on the other hand, is a family of memetic tools designed - consciously or otherwise - to deconstruct and undermine civilizations, and can only result in their eventual collapse.

I choose Islam.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 17, 2018)

I wish you chucklefucks knew the difference between "muslims" and "islam".


----------

